# New possible Horse!!! :D



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

He's cute, but I think you'd just be getting another green horse which is not the goal, am I right?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> He's cute, but I think you'd just be getting another green horse which is not the goal, am I right?


Why are you selling Chance? I have to wonder the same thing as the above post-from having read your previous threads on here, I would question getting another green horse.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Nope I actually want a semi untrained horse. He does w/t/c solidly just needs refining. Hes not green broke.. hes deffinately above that just needs some extra miles. 

I have a thing for untrained horses now. I've basically turned into my barns universal trainer. 

Chance was green but she had a streak that just wouldn't die down. I talked to it with everyone in my barn and it seems to be just her. Cause other people have ridden her and it want just me. 4 people actually said they would have put her down already which to me is just horrible but who knows. But they said I never really provoked her freak outs especially the last one on the trail.

Im selling her because of a recent injury which puts her out of work basically. At least for what I need.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Just curious as to why you would want to go from a semi-untrained horse to a semi-untrained horse? I mean, I get that teaching them stuff is fun (I have two semi-untrained horses on my hands right now) but it also requires patience, time, energy, money and emotions that are sometimes hard to obtain. 

Obviously, I have never seen you ride but to me it sounds like you need a confidence booster as far as horses go. Something that you can get on and not worry about yourself sometimes. A horse that is "panicky" at the canter doesn't sound like a good match.

JMHO


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

HorsesAreForever said:


> Nope I actually want a semi untrained horse. He does w/t/c solidly just needs refining. Hes not green broke.. hes deffinately above that just needs some extra miles.
> 
> I have a thing for untrained horses now. I've basically turned into my barns universal trainer.
> 
> ...


You know even some of the best trained horses are a HANDFUL to ride. I would really suggest getting yourself a really well trained horse and work through the stubborness and issues you will definitely accounter with a seasoned animal, before assuming you can handle a "semi trained" horse(what does that mean anyways???). A horse who needs even "just" need w/t/c fine tuning is VERY green. Even the regularly ridden horse needs good aids and riding input from it's rider just to pick up and learn it's leads. A horse who needs fine tuning to even learn its gaits oy!

Honestly, do yourself a favor and get yourself a horse who is going to be teaching you things.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Ive taking a 7yr old brunco [when it came to leg pressure] on this past week and turned her into a solid flat work horse. She also use to strike out when she saw the saddle but now wont even take a second look at teh saddle! 

Same with Little, little was a very rushy panicky horse and now hes a solid level 1 dressage horse!  I cant wait to show him this year! 

I have no problems with confidence. I think im to confident. Chance is just over my head and shes out of work for what I want anyways. One of the boarders basically said they wouldn't put another cent on her.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I do not want a well trained horse. I like training horses the way I want them to be trained. I would be bored out of my MIND if i got a well trained horse. 

Little is pretty much finished and I ride him twice a week now because he knows almost everything. Im just working on a lot of the little stuff other then that I could throw a 2 year old on him and he wouldnt take one wrong step.

Squeak is getting ridden 4 times a week because her owner is 12 and she needs to be 100% safe before she gets back on that mare.


Obviously people like what I do with horses if im training 4 others including my own.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

you dont want to get in over your head

my horse is about 15, very well trained, training level eventer., but i wouldnt call him "finished". everytime you get in the saddle your teaching the horse something. horses can ALWAYS learn more. like, for instance, im currently training my horse to be better in dressage. we're working on lead changes at every other stride of the canter.
you can always continue to teach a quiet broke horse.
i know its "fun" to "train" a "semi-trained" horse, but, (i dont know how old you are or your experience) you dont want to get back in the same situation you were with chance
i really think you should consiter something quiet and well broke to continue to improve.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Im taking a lesson with him saturday to see if were compatable and see if we get a long or if hes to hard headed for me. Im ready to say no if I feel like its to much or I just dont get along with him. But already Im in love with him. Everyone whos ridden him says hes so much fun so thats exciting. 

Im 16. Been with horses 9 years. Just really got into training horses this past year. Along with excersizing 2 show horses at my barn. I train horses because I love helping improve horses and help people with their horses. Im confident in what ive done with the horses I've worked with and always getting helpfrom one of the other trainers at my barn whos much older and gives me tips when Im stuck. 

Chance was a horse that needs someone whos worked with horses for like 30+ years. On ground wise she was very easy to train and everyone loves her manners/personality on teh ground. In saddle its a TOTALLY different horse. Which I could handle the bucks and such but the bolting/bucking/twisting things was WAY out of my reach. 

Squeak was a bad bucker but that was nothing compared to what Chance has done.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

i train young egyptian arabs for a barn i work at, and training and breaking horses can be very frusterating, discouraging, and tiring. if you truly feel up to training a horse, go for it. but, when your training a horse, it has to be very consitant for them to improve.
good luck


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I know im training 2 horses right now from like scratch both are improving INCREDABLY [bragging moment here!] In 2 days I turned squeak from a bucking every time your leg was put on, to being able to leg yeild and w/t/c with just leg. ALONG with the same horse who would strike/kick out every time the saddle would come near to just barely looking at the saddle! 

I understand the time/effort that needs to be put in and thats what I love to do! I love taking the time to work with horses.

I trained/broke chance myself which she can w/t/c solidly just has a streak thats dangerous. Everyone whos ridden her has experienced. Ive tried to fix it but when ever she seemed ot be better she would jump back like 1000 ft.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I hope it works out for you. He's a handsome boy.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks  

I really cant wait till saturday to find out. Ill try and get some video maybe some pictures


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Have you ever ridden a made horse? Most are FAR from boring. Every time you ride, you can bring away something new. I would not consider that boring. I am going to be frank here : I think the human ego is getting in the way. We all like to think we can do more than what we can do in reality. I really think you need an experienced horse based off what I have read and seen but this horse is cute and I hope it works out in your favor. Again, just my humble opinion


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I've ridden lessons horses and my friends finished horse. and ill admit it wasnt all that la de da. But it wasn't the type of challenge I like, if you get what I mean?? 

I know you are all going off of whats been on this forum so I see where your coming from. People at my barn are confident about me and cloud and I wont know till I ride him. But Im very excited. 

Intill/if I buy him he will be worked regularly with the other trainer at my barn so he will be even further along before I get him.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Ha, I've ridden a made reiner, and that was AWESOME! Nothing boring about super trained horses at all! Kind of like taking a sports car out for a cruise and leaving the old beater at home.

If he's registered quarter horse, he has no draft in him. That's impossible. Not my type of horse, but he's coarse. If he's 10 and greenish, chances are you're going to have a big attitude to deal with.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I think it's great that you understand that the horse you had was above your head. It shows that you know when to step down and hand the reins to someone else (sorry couldn't resist, lol)

This new horse seems nice, and it's wonderful that you have a trainer to help you. See what the lesson is like... take a video if you can!


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

You would probably be better off buying the little gray mare my husband and I opted out of. She's very well bred, 8 yo, and wasn't started until last summer, so she's only got between 45-50 rides on her. She's broke enough to not buck you off, but she's still at a point where she can go any way you want. She is super collected when you ask, and is coming along quite nicely. 





 




 
She does WTC great, and has a great stop. She doesn't have a lot of attitude, if one at all, but she has a ton of heart and really aims to please. She has the shoulder to jump, and has a REALLY nice lope. Thought maybe you'd like to see her. And if you ever decided to breed her, I would definitely personally consider a foaling lease... I'd really like to have a colt out of her.

Oh, and my husband didn't know I was shooting vids, so she's not being shown off... you really can't see much of what she can do here.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

PaintPwn- Hes been completely retrained and is willing to give 110%. Was used in advanced lessons last week and tahts where I saw him move it was great! But I guess I need to ride some non lesson made horses more often lol

Pepperduck: I love that little horsey joke you made  But yeah it was time to admit I cant give her what she needs. But she taught me A LOT and what I did end up doing with her started people asking for my help with horses  Ill have the previous owners help whos also teh trainer so it will be pretty easy to get any help I need.

westonsma - very cute little mare. How tall? I want to try this guy out and see where we are at.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I can't see the pictures very well, but I would never pay $2500 for a 10 year old untrained quarter horse. 
I'd suggest looking at more than just this horse. You may come back to him later but if you're serous about a new horse it is worth taking the time to look at every possibility. "Falling in love" with a horse so fast is not good. Just like falling in love with some random boy you just met isn't good... you need to be able to see past the what's on the surface and look at every fault.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh hes deffinately not gonna be the only horse I look at. But Ive seen this horse work and I really think were gonna be a good match but I wont know till I get my hands on him. 

2,500 is a good price around here. lol Usually anything under means pleasure only or crazy or maybe something wrong health wise with it.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Hmmm he's cute. But that's about it from me. Can't say he does it for me sorry. 

As for selling Chance, if she's THAT dangerous, either dog her or send her to a professional trainer prior to advertising her. How would you feel is someone was killed because of her 'dangerous streak'?. There are enough horses in the world now, plenty of nice ones out there so why waste time and money on the nasty ones? Horse has no idea what's going on if you put it done, over that quick is has no clue. Would much rather do that to a dangerous horse than a)have it kill someone or b)allow it to circulate through 10's of homes, injuring people and eventually ending up unloved and thrown out to a back paddock somewhere. 
Unless she's super stunning and talented in her field, experienced horse people aren't going to want to put in hours upon hours on what is just going to be a general riding horse in the end.

Sorry, just my 2 cents.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Hmm, I see where your coming from. If Chance is too much for you and you two just don't have _that_ _connection _I would sell him too. Though, I wouldn't jump into buying another green horse. I mean 'cmon a ten year old horse that still needs to be desensitized? really?



> Ive taking a 7yr old brunco [when it came to leg pressure] on this past week and turned her into a solid flat work horse. She also use to strike out when she saw the saddle but now wont even take a second look at teh saddle!
> 
> Same with Little, little was a very rushy panicky horse and now hes a solid level 1 dressage horse! :grin: I cant wait to show him this year!
> 
> In 2 days I turned squeak from a bucking every time your leg was put on, to being able to leg yeild and w/t/c with just leg.


I think it's great that you did this! But if you did this and all the other things you've said you've done, one has to question as to why it's so hard for you to train Chance? I don't care what everyone says, any and every horse can be trained. It just depends on how you go about doing it.


By opting out of buying a well trained horse you're doing yourself no favors. Even the most broke horses still have *alot* of things they need to work on and/or possibly be retrained.

I just don't fully understand why you're going to sell Chance, just like that, because he's too much for you, and you can't train him, for another horse that is untrained as well, and is probably too much for you? Don't get me wrong!, you *should* sell Chance because I always read your threads complaining about him and contemplating on getting rid of him. So get rid of him, I would just hate for you to get into something like this again. You know? And please don't take any of this the wrong way.

Where are you located? I'll be more than happy to look for horses that I think you should buy. I'm not saying you should get a 20 y/o horse that is a push button horse, but I don't think you should start off with another green horse, you will be doing yourself and the horse no favors.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I did train Chance is the point. She can walk/trot/canter. Can do walk to canter transitions. She use to jump up to 2'6-3'. Its just that one streak that comes back every so often and theres NO stopping her. Others have ridden her and its not just me. 

I have videos of her doing w.t.c same with able to go on the road, and to the beach. People who've seen her freak out said I did nothing to provoke it. But Im light weight 98lbs if she bolts/bucks/twists in a english saddle its hard for me to stay on. I can keep my seat for maybe the first 10 secs of it while trying to one rein stop her but she throws her head up in the air and grabs the bit. She doesnt think when shes doing her thing. But even her freak outs are RARE in teh summer/warmer months. Its in the winter she can be a little iffy. But it was a lot better this winter so Im guessing next winter will be EVEN better for her.

My *MAIN* reason for selling Chance is being shes not gonna be able to jump or go into the disipline I want. If she could Id be keeping her and probably still be working with her, even considering professional trainer. But my dressage instructor think Cloud is gonna be a much better match for me then Chance. Me and Chance are close are ground but clash a bit in saddle. 

One of the horses I train, Little, whos now a good level 1 dressage horse [I need a recent video of him] is 16.. and he had barley any training besides basic trail work before I got him. So im not worried that hes 10 and green.

Im in maine. Btw. 

Hes not the only horse im gonna look at, trust me. Ill get some better pictures, and a video of the lesson on saturday. Seeing that my dressage instructor thinks were gonna get along makes me very confident in him. Shes good at matching people with horses based on personality and what not. Hes a total love bug, and LOVES to work. The stamina he has is GREAT. Strong boy.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Just did some fun research. I like looking at horses 

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1527873 - Black Eyed Susan

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1531719 - Ally

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1499620 - Mystique


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Ohh im deffinately gonna look at Ally and mystique! 

Backed eyed susan is a bit to aged.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

I have to agree with the many others that have suggested you find yourself a more well versed horse.
It is interesting to me that you would want another green horse!

How often do you get to ride more well versed horses? It is important to ride horses beyond your skill. They will teach you loads about what to do and not do, where your body needs to be, what a particular movement should "Feel" like when the aids are given properly and the movements are performed correctly.

If you do not have this sense of "feel" it can be very difficult to apply things to a green horse and know the horse is doing things correctly. This is something that takes years of practice.

I am always mistified when one wants to go from a problematic horse right into another potentially simiar situation.

This is not to say that you don't know what your doing. Just throwing some thoughts out to you. I have not seen you ride or any of the horses your speaking of going under saddle

What is your concept of a solid Level 1 dressage horse? Just curious.

What happened to Chance? Why is she now going to be unable to jump? Is this forever or a short time? Maybe you posted it someplace but I may have missed it.
I would suggest going out and doing some test rides on horses that are much more finished and trained. This will give you some things to ponder.

keep us posted. 
Halfpass


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

You have contradicted yourself so many times in this thread. You said Cloud was panicky at the canter, and then you said he could w/t/c well. Then you brag about how well you can train horses, but you can't help Chance get over her fits? Then, you began talking about how you wanted to sell Chance because he was too much to handle, and now you're saying that it's because he can't jump anymore. What's it gonna be? I'm not trying to be rude, it's just what i've noticed. I'm 16, and i'm training my 2 year old TB filly, but this is after many, many, many miles on green, unfinished horses with many vices. If you can't handle Chance, then i'd pass on Cloud.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I would go look at Ally.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I like this guy too. **** Awesome 7 Year old TBX***** | Buy this Horse at Equine.com A fine romance is a great sire. 

Doesn't say much about him but you might want to look into a Prelim packer at this price: Event horse with Prelim experience | Buy this Horse at Equine.com


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I know you are trying to stick up for yourself but you talk about her fits and say you cant handle her because of your size? DON'T EVEN GO THERE! I was around 95lbs when my last horse bucked me. He bucked me good and hard-multiple times. I never once fell off and my size had NOTHING to do with it. Yea, I said my old horse but you know why I sold him? Because my parents wouldn't pay for lessons, told me I had to quit my disciple and ride something he liked, but did I go buy another problem horse? well... ok thats not the point. Anyways, obviously you need to work on your seat because you cant stay on your horse during her 'freak out'. So, you need to get a better seat on a well trained horse, stop thinking you can do everything and take a step back to where you are safe and comfortable, and just have fun on a good horse so you dont have to worry about training him or ruining him!
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

HAF, this may not be what you want to hear but I feel it is important to say, rider to rider. From the multitudes of videos and pictures you have posted over the time you've been on this forum, I think you could really benefit from riding a "made" horse for a while. In my very humble opinion, you need work on your position and must learn to control the 4 "corners" of the horse. In order to be the most effective rider possible, these two things are essential. 
Even the most seasoned rider picks up bad habits working with greenies, and those are people that have excellent position to begin with. Every rider has their weak points, it's true, but in my very honest opinion, you need to learn how to carry yourself correctly and develop those muscles more before you take on another greenie. It's about learning how to becom a pretty & effective rider. 
Greenies test even the most seasoned rider's posture. If you don't truly have good eq to begin with, you're kinda hooped. 
Getting a more seasoned horse would be your best bet right now - you will learn so much that you can then put towards your future riding. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## simplyabbie123 (Jan 19, 2010)

The horse I might get looks exactly like him.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Can you get a made horse for you, but continue to ride/train the barn's horses? That'll help round you out.


----------



## Dogorman08 (Mar 28, 2010)

nice horse . . . luks a bit lyk my mare!!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Okay everyone will be proud of me!!!!!!

I want a trained horse !!!! 
I road Little [one of the horses I trained] on a 2 hour trail just jumping ditches, cantering up and down hills, exploring every trail possible, having the time of my LIFE, and I would NEVER be able to do that with another greenie. 

Ive decided to have a pretty well trained horse as a personal horse and train horses for OTHER people!  I thnk that would be the best option for me. 

Also since Im gonna get a training job at the barn [my scedual will finally let me have that job] so Ill want my own horse just to have fun with! and Im sure that horse will need some new stuff to learn. 

WAKE UP CALL TODAY!! But I had the time of my life! I can NOT wait to get out there again with Little! 

I am still gonna ride Cloud saturday, im iffy about him only because he DOES buck and hard headed and hes ALL muscle, but we will see. THey are putting extra miles on him for me so he will be pretty much well trained if I do want him.

JDI - I agree my position needs HELP! With training horses I've gotten into some BAD habits. Im FINALLY fixing it and its HARD. So also having my own personal finished horse I can work on self and eventually actually get out to shows.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

YAY FOR YOU! See, I knew you'd come around 

Definitely still try Cloud. I mean, he's at your barn. What's there to lose? 

I think you'll have so.much.fun with a trained horse.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Deffinately. Ill look at my options and im deffinately not gonna jump at any horse. I want to choose the RIGHT one.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

My suggestion to you in looking for a horse is to first and foremost have some lessons with a reputable trainer and then have them help you with this process....
Do not go out and find what you think is the "right" horse... without someone to guide you.

I went back and looked through many of your threds...I am going to just throw out there what I observed and what i feel comes across in your posts.

Right now i feel your best option would be to invest some of your money into lessons rather than to just throw it on a new horse...
In your posts you have talked about Yanking the horses mouth and or head around to get them to do waht you would like. I have read that you will train the horse according to how "you" want them to be trained. Altho i may have misunderstood that one so I will not pick at that.
There are times when you make a post as if your fishing for info on how to address certain issues but them come back only to say you "know: how to fix it. So contradictions galore there....

What I think would best help you in all aspects of riding and training and working with horses and people as well. Because as a trainer you will have the job of working with people.

First....journal....keep track of what your doing with what horses... It will be good to draw upon when you need it for future things.

Second. Put the horse buying on hold for a couple months....take some lesson and get rid of bad habbits and expand your knowledge base...this will really help you in the long term.

As MIE stated in one of her posts to you ...her trainer takes lesson from another trainer etc etc....

This will get you out there more into the horse world and thus bring about more opportuntiy. 
In this process you may also find the horse that suits you...

Hope this will help you in your venture...
HP


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Im working with a dressage instructor once a week. Shes actually gonna be the one to watch me ride cloud and see how we match together. If it doesnt work Ill just take lessons for a bit and wait for a different horse im interested in.

Journals are a great idea. Ive never thought about doing that, ive just been keeping mental notes.

Chance may be going to a home in georgia, to teach a girl lower level dressage  The person who teaches the girl knows Chance in person and knows ALL her bads and goods, and they know about her soundness. No worries there. Ill be putting shoes on Chance thursday and start working with her for a bit to give her a refresher, and if this sale goes through Chance will be going to her new home by the end of April.


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

You will be happier I believe with a more exerienced horse for a bit. Right now I am training my own green horse but at the same time riding a completely broke older horse. Just because I have a younger green horse doesn't mean I won't go back to the older well trained horses and still learn from them. I learn from these older horses every day! 
Maybe you should just take a break from the green horses a while and go back to basics? Refresh what you know. You don't have to buy a older horse but just take some lessons or find a person with a well trained broke horse to ride a few times a week.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I just wanted to pop in and say that I applaud your decision to go with a made horse. 
Yknow, two years ago when I first got Lacey, I was exactly like you. I thought that well trained horses were boring and that greener ones were so much more fun. I had the option of getting a dead broke horse or getting Lacey (she was barely broke at the time, hadn't been ridden in at least 5 years and on a major sugar high from tons of grain, hay, and grass, everyday) and I chose Lacey. I thought she would be more fun and I thought I would enjoy being around her more than I would have enjoyed a made horse.
Well, two years later, now that Lacey is almost a made horse, I have to say that I am only now starting to actually thoroughly enjoy every minute with Lacey. Yes, I love her to death and yes, I've always liked being around her, but now I feel safe around her. I can work on me, instead of worrying about how she might attempt to kill me next. Now I can take her wherever my friends want to trailer out to and I don't have to worry for a second about how she will behave, in any situation we might get into. I don't have to wonder if today is the day that I will finally fall off Lacey, because she doesn't do anything that might help me fall off, anymore. I don't have to worry about riding with people in spooky horses because Lacey doesn't spook, anymore. I don't have to worry about Lacey getting out of control because I know that she has a bunch of stop "buttons" in place, which you don't have on a green horse.

It's really a great feeling and I have every expectation that you will find it really enjoyable too. No more stress in your mind as you head to the barn: "what is she going to do today?" etc. My trainer also likes to say "the more training a horse has, the more personality it gets." and I agree. The most entertaining, delightful horses that I've ever had the chance to interact with have been the ones that have been trained well and thoroughly, by someone who treated them with respect and intelligence.

AND there is always something more to teach. You could start teaching it tricks, you could teach it to neck rein if it doesn't know how, you could teach it to have different speeds in each gait if it doesn't already, etc. You can still have a bunch of fun with a well trained horse, trust me. =)

Anyway, I'll stop rambling now, but I wanted to kinda pat you on the back and maybe help you feel more excited about getting trained horse. =)


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

well what if she happens to get sold to one of those people "who will put her down" yeah maybe your going to make sure these people wont do that but they decided they dont have any use for her and dont care who she does too??


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

JLI2M, if she gets sold onto someone who will put her down well 1. people aren't going to pay money just to have the experience of 'putting a horse down'. I would say if she ends up being put down, it'd be because she's dangerous. In which case i would agree with the new owners. I could never live with myself, selling a known dangerous and unpredictable horse to anyone who is not fully aware and fully able to deal with such problems and even then I would be hesitant. If the horse injures/kills someone, it always comes back to the original owner unfortunately. 

Plus, in selling horses we always take that chance. Of course people will sell horses on, but what can you do? Keep paying for every horse you buy 'just in case' someone puts it down??


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I know there coach personally, and she knows about Chance forwards and backwards. She would be working with Chance as well as the girl. Of course I care who she goes 2. I mean there planning on paying $1200.... PLUS shipping her over to GA... so I dont think they are gonna want to put her down and I already said if they wanted to sell her there coach would come to me and let me know, and even then she said she would still find use for her. 

But I am getting back on Chance by thursday and gonna put her threw her paces and make sure she remembers what shes been taught and get out any little mishaps. My friend (their coach) said she rides under supervision every time she rides, and im gonna ask my friend to ride her on top of that just to keep Chance on track. All Chance needs is consistancy.

Its gonna be nice to have a well made horse and be able to have fun and go to w.e with out worrying. But Im deffinately not giving up working with teh horses are the barn. I LOVE training. I can still take lessons with my new horse on saturdays with the dressage instructor and get some refreshers myself.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

HorsesAreForever said:


> Its gonna be nice to have a well made horse and be able to have fun and go to w.e with out worrying. But Im deffinately not giving up working with teh horses are the barn. *I LOVE training.* I can still take lessons with my new horse on saturdays with the dressage instructor and get some refreshers myself.


Even with experienced horse you can AND will be training every time you ride. I rode finished cutters, reiner (just one, wan't impressed with the discipline frankly although horse was amazing), and and jumpers, and OMG it's great! You learn a lot, but in same time you HAVE to work with them every day to keep in shape and ability to compete. So good luck finding that special horse which will bring you all ribbons.  

P.S. Being honest, I didn't like the look of the horse you posted in this thread, and $2500 is too much for him IMO.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

You make some really good points. Ill finish squeak off till the owner sells her, then just work with which ever horse I get, and Little. Just so I can get some "my horse" time. lol Im sure ill learn a lot and ill be able to go to clinics and learn even more  

Thanks for the honest opinion on Cloud. Im not a fan of his head cause of how draft like it is, but his movements is what made me love him and his willingness to just work for hours. 

I do have another horse in mind:
Name: bella 
Age: 12
Price: 2,500
Breed: Paint 










She does level 1 dressage, but her owner is 12 and isn't experienced enough to be able to bring her full potential out. She goes great on trails they bring her out by themselves and she never missteps. She does jump, but again the 12 yr old isn't ready to jump yet. Shes been to a bunch of 4h shows, and was apparently brought down to FL for a clinic as well. 

What do you think?? Im hoping to get more pictures later today.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

HorsesAreForever said:


> PaintPwn- Hes been completely retrained and is willing to give 110%. Was used in advanced lessons last week and tahts where I saw him move it was great! But I guess I need to ride some non lesson made horses more often lol
> 
> Pepperduck: I love that little horsey joke you made  But yeah it was time to admit I cant give her what she needs. But she taught me A LOT and what I did end up doing with her started people asking for my help with horses  Ill have the previous owners help whos also teh trainer so it will be pretty easy to get any help I need.
> 
> westonsma - very cute little mare. How tall? I want to try this guy out and see where we are at.


 
She's not TB tall, I'm guessing right at 15.1-15.2, but she's big enough that I have to heave my saddle over my head. My husband was riding her, and he's 5'9, 175lbs. She's cutting bred, and too big to be a cutter, really, but you can see she has really nice movement in her trot, and a really nice lope. In another discussion, I mentioned that she was a rough trot, but after really focusing on rounding her out and getting her under herself, she's REALLY nice!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

HorsesAreForever said:


> Name: bella
> Age: 12
> Price: 2,500
> Breed: Paint
> ...


For the same price she looks and sounds like a very good deal. I'd say it's cheap for her (if everything they say is true) - at least around here. I also really like her age 12 - already old enough to calm down, but still lots of years to go. I'd give her a personal visit and try her out.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

westonsma said:


> She's not TB tall, I'm guessing right at 15.1-15.2, but she's big enough that I have to heave my saddle over my head. My husband was riding her, and he's 5'9, 175lbs. She's cutting bred, *and too big to be a cutter*, really, but you can see she has really nice movement in her trot, and a really nice lope. In another discussion, I mentioned that she was a rough trot, but after really focusing on rounding her out and getting her under herself, she's REALLY nice!


The mid-age cutting horse I rode around here (won bunch of money and has tons of experience) is 15'3''. HUGE for the cutting. But still very successful. I bet he's an exception, you just never know. :lol: 

BTW, your grey horse looks like a very nice prospect!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I wish I could go for a personal visit but shes in GA, so id be going by pictures and videos... anyone have experience with this???? 

Westonsma - Can i get some videos of w/t/c??

Heres the other horse im interested in, Ironically enough.. looks like Chance and is named Chance LOL

http://unclehenrys.com/init/classifieds/ad_detail/3591269/?_next=http%3A%2F%2Funclehenrys.com%2Finit%2Fsearch%2Fresults%2F6%233591269


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I think ive found 10 horses I want 

Heres a QH I want 
http://unclehenrys.com/init/classifieds/ad_detail/3614888/?_next=http%3A%2F%2Funclehenrys.com%2Finit%2Fsearch%2Fresults%2F2%233614888


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

the vids I posted show a little bit, but I will do my best to get some later today, but may have to wait til Wednesday when I have more time to get back up to the barn. My husband is working alone for the next couple weeks because the cutters are at the Futurity in DFW, so he won't have a reason necessarily to get her out unless I come up. Depending on how my son's Dr. appt goes this afternoon, I may be able to get out there long enough to get some vids of her.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

If you're serious about buying a horse you need to get out a paper and make three columns. Name them...MUST HAVE, WOULD LIKE, MUST NOT HAVE

For example I will tell you a few characteristics of the next horse I will be purchasing. 

Must Have: 3 correct gaits, been backed, clean x rays/vet check, ability to do at least lower level eventing, 16.0 hh +, will tie well to anything 
Would Like: mare, 6 yrs old or under, dressage and/or jumping training, trail riding/XC experience, lots of "chrome", good ground manners, friendly/people oriented
Must Not Have: stall vices, lameness, medical conditions requiring maintenance, behavior problems, under 16 hh, stallion, over 10 yrs old 

Make your Must Haves reasonable. For you I would put in this category:
Solid training, show experience, clean vet check, calm and willing personality

Your Would Like list can have anything. But make sure any horse you look for covers at least your MUST HAVE list and none of your MUST NOT HAVE list. Don't fall for another pretty face with some major flaws in the total package. Look until you find the perfect horse to take you where you want to go, not something that you think might work.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Thats a great idea!  Thanks for bringing that up! 

Show experience isn't a must I can deffinately do that. As long as the horse is sane and has some amount of solid training on it and trail work its all good  I want a horse to have fun on.. and can still add a few things. Like even if it means teaching the horse to jump. Likes attention is a must! 

Thats one reason me and chance clashed.. shes doesnt like to be like cuddled on or loved a lot.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

This is all my opinion feel free to agree or disagree. I wish you would take it as "constructive criticism".



HorsesAreForever said:


> She does level 1 dressage, but her owner is 12 and isn't experienced enough to be able to bring her full potential out. She goes great on trails they bring her out by themselves and she never missteps. She does jump, but again the 12 yr old isn't ready to jump yet. Shes been to a bunch of 4h shows, and was apparently brought down to FL for a clinic as well.
> 
> 
> One of the horses I train, Little, whos now a good level 1 dressage horse
> ​


 Almost every/any horse that is trained by an experienced trainer can do level one dressage, it sounds silly when you say it like that. Not to mention you're only four years older than this girl and you're talking about experience? :?




> Also since Im gonna get a training job at the barn [my scedual will finally let me have that job]
> 
> I did train Chance is the point.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but I hope your job is not under saddle training, I would probably never let you "train" my horse. I find it really impossible to believe that the horse bucks for no reason at all. The only people who say this are the inexperienced ones who need an excuse. I'm 5'1 and 105 pounds and I started my horse, Gunther, he bucked and tried everything he could at first to get me off but I was able to hold my seat and take control of the situation. With proper training he has never done that again. Experience means you can keep your seat and control the situation at hand. 
Yes, even the experienced ones get thrown off every now and again, but it shouldn't be happening as much as you say.

You're only 16 so don't rush into training other horses. Why don't you take all the time you spend training others and train your own?


Good luck on your journey.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

i agree with white foot.
16 is young to be "training" other people's horses. i think it would be much wiser to get a well trained horse to practice your position, balance and im sure having steady light hands and still legs.
like i said before, every time you get into your saddle, your teaching the horse something, and you can work on getting a more balance canter, better transitions, and so on with a well trained horse. you dont need to have a greenie to "train". work with a good solid horse


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

HorsesAreForever said:


> Likes attention is a must!
> 
> Thats one reason me and chance clashed.. shes doesnt like to be like cuddled on or loved a lot.


Sorry, but this jumped out at me. Really? You think a horse has to be DRIPPING with affection or you're going to clash?

Child, you have some strange notions about horses and why you do or don't mesh with them.

My heart horse, once in a lifetime, horsey soulmate was not a gooey, lovey-dovey animal. He was as honest as the day was long, had a sterling work ethic, and enjoyed a good grooming, but he detested being hovered over.

He put up with me smooching on him, giving him butt hugs, and doing all the silly things we humans like to make our horses suffer through, but I knew he hated all of it, so I didn't subject him to it very often.

He was the horse I bonded with best and completely. I trusted him with my life, and he did the same with me. We were a team, and each other's best ally.

THAT is bonding, not all the moronic, icky, kissy-poo, 'my horsie wuvs me' crap.

You're 16 y/o, and for some reason think you're experienced enough to train difficult horses. I don't know who's been telling you you're all that and a huge bag of Cheetos, but you've already failed with Chance and will just as likely fail with any other horse, unless you admit to yourself that you're _not_ capable of training a difficult or green animal.

In just this ONE thread, you've gone from touting how _wunnerful_ and completely _speshul _Cloud is, to saying how any number of horses could be 'the one'.

What you _really_ need is a been there, done that, push button horse who is kind, patient, and will put up with your 'training' ideas. Instead of trying to train a horse, you need to work on _you_.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Im done. 

Im not gonna sit here and defend myself on some forum. None of you know me.. nor my horses. OR the horses I've trained. 

I've turned 4 horses around from dangerous to dependable. Chance was just WAY to hard for me. 

I have people at my barn asking for my help and wanting me to work their horses. So I will go by the people that know me BEST. 

I know why the horses I work with have acted up and I apply what I know accordingly.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Please review the Concsientious Ettiquette Policy:

_The Horse Forum was created so that people can discuss horses in a friendly, fun, helpful environment. While the Horse Forum is open to the public, we reserve the right to restrict access to those who undermine our efforts to preserve the character of the community.

Please exercise what we call conscientious etiquette when you post. This means that you keep the objective of preserving the forum's friendly, fun, helpful environment in the forefront of your mind as you write your message.

If your post is nasty, condescending, rude, etc., regardless of how subtle, and whether shrouded in the form of opinion or otherwise, it is subject to be removed and your access to the Horse Forum may be restricted.

This applies to the Critique forum as well. People come here because they are passionate about their horses. Naturally, a biting critique about an animal a person is passionate about can be very hurtful. While a request for critique implicitly invites criticism, the sensitive nature of such topics is all the more reason to post conscientiously, keeping the other person's feelings in mind.

Our interest in preserving the nature of the community trumps our interest in allowing everyone to share their opinion here. If you can't share your opinion in such a way so as to preserve the friendly, fun, helpful nature of the community, don't.

Please exercise conscientious etiquette when you post. Please use the alert button to notify the Horse Forum Staff when you read something by somebody who clearly hasn't.

If you have any questions, please contact a moderator or Administrator._

When posting, please keep the Horseforum rules in mind, I have copied and pasted a few that have been tested in this thread:

*2- No cursing, profanity, swearing, or comments said with the intent of hurting another user.
*This includes, but is not limited to racial slurs and comments about another users religion or country. You may not flame another user because of their beliefs, training methods, or anything else. Furthermore, if you have an issue with another user do not bring it to the public forums. Settle your dispute in private or contact a Moderator.

*7- Respect your fellow members.
*Please respect all members and their beliefs. Sometimes people think it is ok to criticize someone based on their training methods or riding style. This boils down to "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all". If someone posts about jumping 3 feet for the first time, and you don't like jumping, then ignore the post. On the other hand, if someone posts a thread saying that their training method is the best, you -do- have the right to respectfully disagree with them in a kind, non attacking way.

Thanks and have a wonderful day.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Earlier you asked if anyone had experience buying a horse off pics. I bought my TB Demi off of pics. No test ride, No nothing. It is risky but sometimes it works out!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Good to know, Thank you.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

I got my horse without seeing him in person at all and I love him. It can work out, just be careful.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Stick a fork in this thread it is done.


----------

